# What type of Rhom is this?



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

My Rhom

here is a pic Of my guy as he is 6 1/2-7" in length and an inch thick. He is super agressive and will attack the glass even if u walk bye and I am not exagerating any of these measuremants or statement and NO I WILL NOT TAKE HIM OUT OF THE TANK AND MEASURE HIM DUE TO STRESS ON THE FISH! Figured i would clear that up and all. Thanks for the help guys and gals.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

ok the link is messed up so u have to click on the april 2003 pic of the month and it is the #2 submission, thanks.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Looks like a Black one to me Brian


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

u think so huh, lol numb nuts


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Numb Nuts


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Do you mean what locality? You'd have to ask whoever got the fish in for that.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

god who knows where it was taken from as i got it from a LFS in toledo Ohio, was more siked about getting him for 50 bucks than anything else. Was not sure if there was distinguishing marks on them that gave u a local of where they may have cam from or whatnot.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Not really, but then again it's believed that rhombeus could eventually be split up. Usually names attached to them like Xingu Rhom just mean it's where they were caught, or allegedly caught in some cases.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> ok the link is messed up so u have to click on the april 2003 pic of the month and it is the #2 submission, thanks


i know what u are doin you just want people to know that rhom is yours so people would vote for it







jk


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The fish in question:


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

actually that pic of the month vote is long over so no not the case death by numbers, was just wanting more info on the beast.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

it is a purple,red yelow eye silvery rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, the only rhoms I have seen that have that much red have been reportedly from Peru (if that is red on the gill plate and not just the picture). I am not saying that is what you have, but it would be my guess.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah it is more of an orange color but he is still freaking awesome, one of a kind. I love him!


----------

